# HSG freaking me out



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I know it sounds like I'm being a baby and i have had internal scans before but I'm really nervous about my HSG tomorrow.  When i had my ectopic, i had no time to think about the internals / scans as it was happening there and then.  I'm so nervous about it tomorrow...i know its silly as they do it all the time and mine is no different to anyone else's but i don't want them to see it!! I'm going to be totally hopeless tomo   

I'm going to get a really gorgeous young man i just know it.........

I'm not going to sleep at all tonight and will be a bag of nerves tomorrow at work....oh and nother thing, i have my appointment at half 2 and i have to be back at work by 4.....how long does the procedure normally take?  Will i be covered up or really naked and on show??  oh my god!!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I remember being really really nervous about it too but mostly I think it is fear of the unknown.  Firstly I do remember that they try to protect your modesty at all times.  As soon as I arrived I had to go and change into a hospital gown and when it came to the time for the procedure I think they just pulled it up and covered me with a hospital blanket so I really couldn't see what was going on and so the last thing on my mind was my half nakedness or the doctors.  I was lucky, for me it was totally painless just slightly uncomfortable light a smear but I know some people do suffer from period like cramping afterwards.  The procedure probably only took 10 minutes but if you are going to an NHS hospital you may have to wait around a while for your turn.

Good luck.

Sam


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for your reply, it has really helped to put my mind at rest alittle!!


Hoping that they try to cover me up but eilljust go in thinking they see it all the time,,,,,,,,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bendybird - u will be fine hun honestly - i know its easy for me to say but try and relax - mine was fine it did hurt but for like 30 secs when the dye goes in.

Let me know how it goes and put your post on the other thread we have going for the HSG in the starting out section

Kate xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Please tell me there are no stirups involved 

Bendybird


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't worry, there's no stirrups (not for me anyway). The consultant (who was female) just asked me to put the soles of my feet together and my knees apart as much as was comfortable. The room was a little darkened too so they could see the scanning monitor clearly. Other than that there were two lovely nurses, one chatting with me and another passing the dr whatever she wanted. I too had a hospital gown on.

Just to mention, the dr/nurse will prefer it if you say you're a bit nervous. I did and I also told them I usually have a bit of trouble with smears. The dr was very good and asked me if I'd any questions and she was really patient and understanding.

Good luck. Don't worry, it'll be over before you know it and you'll be progressing along the fertility journey.
Love Lily.


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

I worried myself silly   before my HSG especially as have had painful smear tests in the past but it was almost painless and at my NHS hospital it is only women Consultants who are allowed to do the HSG to help preserve some modesty  ! As others have said lights were dimmed and a discreet towel placed over relevant parts so no one really gets to see very much, only the Consultant who is concentrating more on the screen. It was all over sooooo quick ( 5- 10 mins max) and for me I didn't have any after effects just wonderful relief   as to how un scary it was in reality after all my worrying!!!! Do let us know how you get on and hoping you'll now sleep better tonight. 
Love
Hippy
x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy

The procedure is straightforward enough and as the others have said, they do their level best to protect your modesty   

A bit of advice though. When I had mine, I had quite a lot of pain - probably because I had bocked tubes. I would recommend taking painkillers about an hour before the treatment just in case. 

Good luck!
Love Suzie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi again bendybird dont worry they dont use stirrups!!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah a simple procedure if everything is fine inside!...i put mine off, pondered for 5 months!!! then went for it because i had to...5 people in there in total all female...mine took 30 minutes!!!! and they had to call a specialist in, the first specialist couldn't get it in and didn;t want to hurt me so called for help....the second one was that rough my body jumped 10 inches off the couch....why it took so long? turns out i have a retro inverted cervix, even i didn't know so the tube just would not go in...
I must say i never want to go through that again....and my pains are still there one year on, like twindgey pains.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bendybird which hospital are u having your HSG done at?

Kate xx


----------

